# Origo vs. Cookmate?



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,
I'm thinking about replacing my stove and oven with an Origo 3000. Recently, I noticed that the Contoure Cookmate 3100 sells for about $100 less than the Origo, and the gimbal is about half price. When I looked at the pictures of each, they appear identical. Is it me, or is it the same exact stove, made by the same manufacturer, just re-badged.
Thanks,
George


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

The Origo is the original and (I believe) still made in Sweden. The firm is established with the likelihood that spares will continue to be available (over time, you may need new alcohol cannisters and/or flame-spreaders)

You may wish to research where the Cookmate is made (I do not know but suspect it may be the Far East) as this could explain the price difference. It is probably safe to say there is less certainty about future parts availability.

Practical Sailor Magazine called it a tie between the Origo and Cookmate... citing both as very good products.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

While I have no way to confirm it, I think they are the same stove. Pretty sure Contoure is an importer and is just reselling the Origo under their name. I see no reason not to buy the Cookmate. Had an Origo for a number of years and liked it. It's so simple there's not much to go wrong.


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you both for the quick reply. It always helps to get a second, and sometimes a third opinion.


----------



## mitchbrown (Jan 21, 2009)

We have an Origo 6000, which is a 3000 with an oven hanging below it. We love it. You are making a good choice to go with alcohol. Safe and simple are what i strive for in my boat equipment and the origo fits the bill.

Mitch


----------



## baboon (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the Cookmate, purchased because the Origo was no longer available in the drop in size I needed. The canisters are identicle to the Origo. It has worked well for 3 years now.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread raised my curiosity so I emailed Contoure International (importers of the CookMate). Here is their response.

"Our cookmate stoves are manufacturer in China and there is no affiliation with Origo.
Thank you,
contoure"

So, appearance notwithstanding, the Contoure products are definately NOT re-badged Origos from Sweden. To each their own, but I'd spend a bit more and get the real thing. Too many instances of quality lapses with Chinese goods and I do not respect a blatant "knock-off" approach to product development.


----------



## cghubbell (May 8, 2009)

I recently installed a Cookmate double-burner alcohol stove in my CS27. From what I can tell they are functionally just about the same; I expect a patent opened up and Chinese manufacturing jumped on the opportunity. The Cookmate I installed was very well made and solid as a rock.

What I did notice is that there are slight differences in the dimensions of the Origo and Cookmate stoves. So, you may find that one or the other fits your installation better. For me, I had planned to use the Origo, but found the Cookmate to be a slightly better fit in my gimbal.


----------



## Tbrad (Aug 15, 2011)

Whenever possible I avoid buying anything "made in china"". Admittedly; it's almost impossible these days.


----------



## stam22 (Sep 6, 2011)

Try that with an iPhone.


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

cghubbell said:


> I recently installed a Cookmate double-burner alcohol stove in my CS27. From what I can tell they are functionally just about the same; I expect a patent opened up and Chinese manufacturing jumped on the opportunity.


Since when did a patent matter to the Chinese?


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Mark,
It does complicate importation. Domestically, for them, that's another matter entirely.


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I used Cookmate gimbals with my Origo 3000 because the Origo gimbals cost twice as much.

There is a difference in quality, the Cookmate holes were more poorly finished and the instructions made no sense at all. They do the job though.

I'd rather buy a used Origo than a new Cookmate if you are looking for a whole stove.


----------



## Kayakeur (Dec 5, 2020)

_


cghubbell said:






I expect a patent opened up and Chinese manufacturing jumped on the opportunity.<.

Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_"a patent opened up"? China does not respect patents. That is a huge open issue between US govt and China. Also, stoves may "look" the same but what if they leak? Small leak, evaporates, do you want to sleep every night breathing low levels of stove alcohol? Lots of low quality metals from China.
Frankly, I do not understand how such a simple device as an alcohol stove, non-pressurized, can cost $450 used from Origo or $230 from Cookmate or any company in the world. 
"Good work ain't cheap. Cheap work ain't good."
My 2 cents. Rant over. I'm looking for a stove, too.


----------

